# Dawn of War III



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The announcement of Dawn of War II: Retribution was a very nice surprise for all but THQ have blindsided the fans with yet another 40k announcement. Retribution, the first DOW II to feature Xenos campaigns, will also be the last of Dawn of War II. Once Retribution is released we can expect DOW III anywhere from 18 months to two years afterwards.

http://gamescom.gamespot.com/story/6273902/warhammer-40k-dawn-of-war-iii-confirmed

Heres hoping that Dark Eldar are finally made playable.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

hmm thats sounds interesting, i like the sound of a more global game, mmo like, sounds epic


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

This game sounds amazing if they get it right


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

There is also some talk that DoW III might be released as a Free-To-Play title:

http://news.bigdownload.com/2010/08/19/thq-vp-dawn-of-war-iii-is-coming-could-be-free-to-play/


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Turkeyspit said:


> There is also some talk that DoW III might be released as a Free-To-Play title:
> 
> http://news.bigdownload.com/2010/08/19/thq-vp-dawn-of-war-iii-is-coming-could-be-free-to-play/


Yeah, they're testing Company of Heroes Online out first.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Urgh. Sounds crap.

All I can say is that I hope they return to a Dawn of War Style of gameplay rather than the crap they have currently.

The Metamap was okay, but personally, I'd rather see something more along the lines of Total War: 40K myself.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Urgh. Sounds crap.
> 
> All I can say is that I hope they return to a Dawn of War Style of gameplay rather than the crap they have currently.
> 
> The Metamap was okay, but personally, I'd rather see something more along the lines of Total War: 40K myself.


It took me a few months to get into DoW II after buying it, but once I started playing it, I grew to enjoy the new format.

It is odd not having resources to generate, and the absence of multiple tactical squads and Armor is a weird, but I really enjoy the RPG aspects. Changing equipment loadouts and selecting different squad members is fun and addictive.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Urgh. Sounds crap.
> 
> All I can say is that I hope they return to a Dawn of War Style of gameplay rather than the crap they have currently.
> 
> The Metamap was okay, but personally, I'd rather see something more along the lines of Total War: 40K myself.


Never a truer word said.

I want to play an RTS 40k not a fecking kill team game. I want hundreds if not thousands of units on screen.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm for the DOW2 gameplay over DOW1. The RPG aspect opened up a whole new level of depth and fun to the game. The origional DOW was great, but alot of the time it became a grindfest and rinse, kill and repeat... which just got boring after a time. Really, I'd like to see something of a combination between DoW: Dark Crusade and DoW2 for DoW 3...


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I seccond B&K, I didnt even buy DOWII. The whole reason 40K is awsome is because it is *EPIC!!! *(emphasis, dramatic echo) the first DOW kicked ass in that respect, sure you hit the cap but then you got a baneblade or a land raider etc, shit just kept getting bigger! I took one look at DOWII and died a little inside. I can handle loss of buildings. Thats an RTS mainstay but if you dont experiment you dont get new good stuff right? But the scale... oh the scale of the thing... 

That and no fucking IG! :angry:

/incoherent rant

Anyway, I figure this is only good news, and by the sound of it even if they keep controll at a lower scale they are going for a more epic setting, feal, and whatnot. Either it will me DOWII the MMO or it will be somthing new that can either go wrong or right, at least we have the chance in there to get somthign good. 

And hey if it fails I'll just keep playing DC like I've been doing this whole time.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Turkeyspit said:


> It took me a few months to get into DoW II after buying it, but once I started playing it, I grew to enjoy the new format.


The sign of a good game is being able to enjoy games immediately.

Games I can say that about: Dawn of War, Winter Assault, Dark Crusade, Medieval 2: Total War, Stronghold 2, Kingdom Under Heaven, Cod4 Modern Warfare, MW2, Spyro the Dragon, Dynasty Warriors 3-5.

When there were drastic game changing properties added, it took me a while to get into the following, and I either enjoyed eventually, or hated.

Soulstorm, DoW2, Chaos Rising, Empire: Total War, Stronghold Crusader Extreme (SH3 out soon incidentally), Cod5, DW6.

Spyro has remained the one consistant throughout the variants. I got that game at release. Even today, I'll still get it out and enjoy it in it's 6 polygons a model glory.



> It is odd not having resources to generate, and the absence of multiple tactical squads and Armor is a weird, but I really enjoy the RPG aspects. Changing equipment loadouts and selecting different squad members is fun and addictive.


The Resources were near enough perfected in DoW and WA. Add in Necrons, and it began to fuck up. It was hard enough to balance 5 races with 2 resources. Add in 7 races competing for the same ground, and factoring in one unique resource made it harder. Let's not say the S word, shall we?

You can have an RPG as well as an RTS. A Squad based combat game should either be a Shooter, or Turn Based game. Having an RTS that isn't an RTS, or an RPG that isn't an RPG is shit.

Relic just don't have the resources and THQ don't give them the leeway to produce a proper game.

Christ, that Space Marine looks quite nifty. All I'm hoping is that the texturing of the models really improves. And whatever arsewipe thought that putting a marine covering half the screen for the entire game just so we could see that _SOME_ effort had been put into texturing his shoulder pad, but then block the field of vision IN A SHOOTER got fired pretty quick.

I don't know. Maybe I'm expecting too much common sense from geeks stuck in an office all day, with only thoughts of "wouldn't it be cool if..." running through their heads, and then go ahead and do it.

If it was me, I'd now be flying over Russia with a Ka50 blowing up anything that moved, just to see the results. But unfortunately, it doesn't work like that. They're creating a game for the public, not a game for themselves, and they should take into a account what the public says.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I prefer DoW II to DoW because of the removal of base building, forcing players to get into the fight and preventing impossible fortresses to crack and bases loaded with turrets. And of course the easier resource management, no need to constantly cap resource points or build lots of power generators. Just capture points and build a small group of generators.

In truth DoW III's announcement means nothing in the short term. Company of Heroes online is the deciding factor on whether or not it will happen, if it does then DoW II: Retribution will finish off DoW II and then we move onto DoW III. But if CoH Online fails then DoW III dies with it, and DoW II continues on and on.

And if DoW III is released then it has to have every major race available from the start. Because if its just Space Marines, Orks, Eldar and Chaos then it will fail right there, we need variety... and I need Dark Eldar.


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

I second that, I need Dark Eldar too.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> I prefer DoW II to DoW because of the removal of base building, forcing players to get into the fight and preventing impossible fortresses to crack and bases loaded with turrets. And of course the easier resource management, no need to constantly cap resource points or build lots of power generators. Just capture points and build a small group of generators.


Impossible fortresses? Nobody could withstand if you bombarded them enough and every single race had a solution to turtling. It forced people to think of when and where to strike not just attack move. The new one is all about micro management, generally in the first one it wasnt as severe, now the game is entirely about kiting and clicking to perfection.




Lord of the Night said:


> And if DoW III is released then it has to have every major race available from the start. Because if its just Space Marines, Orks, Eldar and Chaos then it will fail right there, we need variety... and I need Dark Eldar.


Why would they redo the one race that had the MOST problems? Dark Eldar were an abortion in soulstorm. And giving us that terrible expansion left a bad taste of emo space elves in many peoples mouths.

Plus they made twenty bucks out of me for making chaos separate. Of course I can't play any other race but it's the principal of the thing.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm with Vaz, i really am not a big fan of RTS games...but DOW2 was just bleh compared to the first.

Warcraft 3 is a perfect example that you can do a proper RTS game with excellent RPG aspects.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Think we can all agree on something though... at least they tried something new and inovative, rather then being Starcraft 2 and cloning something 12 years old.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

A 40k style Total War game would rock fucking face. I would buy that in a heart beat.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Varakir said:


> Warcraft 3 is a perfect example that you can do a proper RTS game with excellent RPG aspects.


Anyone heard of/played Spellforce? A damn good mix of RTS and RPG
Its years old and i still play it over and over again. It defies boredom.

SGMAlice


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

I have also thought while playing DOW that it would have better in a total war format, It would be truer to the 40k experience


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I preferred DOW1 as far as the scale but the fliers in Soulstorm were dreadful they didn't even react like they would in the 40k universe.

I believe that they need to make a FPS game like Deus Ex from the perspective of an inquisitorial agent and as you progress you rank up to full inquisitor with various shite to awesome wargear. Wonder around a hive world investigating a disappearance then end up finding a genestealer cult or hunting a chaos ritual. The game could have multiple endings seeing you banish the demons or joining them.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll not play it, buy it or rent it. Even if I get it for christmas I'd still won't touch it. There are going to be better things to do with my money. I had enough with DOWII and its shitty Steam Engine.


----------



## Golgothas (Sep 28, 2008)

Stop making Dawn of War games, Relic. Go back to your roots. Give us another Homeworld game.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Golgothas said:


> Stop making Dawn of War games, Relic. Go back to your roots. Give us another Homeworld game.


HELL NO

Im sorry but with Relic GW have a company that know what they seem to be doing with 40k, DoW1 (except SS) were brilliant games. DoWII (imo not as good as DoW1) was another absolute sucess. Same for Chaos Rising and probably Retubution. 

And everything ive seen for Space Marine looks brilliant too boot. Im sorry 40k is in good hands imo, THQ/Relic are doing a good job. They should carry on with the DoW and Company of Heroes.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I had two problems with Dawn of War 2

1:- I preordered it from GAME and ordered the special edition. I recieved two codes to unlock extra chapter colours and weapons variants. Neither of the codes worked.

2:- I like the base building aspect of RTS' so didn't enjoy the skirmish mode (which I spent most of my previous Dawn of War time playing) at all.

It was still a good game but I prefer the gameplay style that featured in the first game (tellingly I own all the add-ons for Dawn of War 1 but haven't even bothered to finished Dawn of War 2 or buy the add on pack).


----------



## CarpathianEagle (Oct 27, 2010)

I had so much trouble installing the game (DOWII) that I didnt bother with it in the end, steam kept messing it all up hopefully DOWIII will be better.

Yet to tire of DOWI though, excellent game.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

DoW1 is the dogs balls, just got back into playing it myself. I love how after a hor long online match tactics go out the window and its just mass infantry spam!


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Loli said:


> HELL NO
> 
> Im sorry but with Relic GW have a company that know what they seem to be doing with 40k, DoW1 (except SS)


Soulstorm was someone else 

One of the gripes I had about DoW2 was that Eliphas wasn't quite as epic 

I miss a lot of that epic voiceacting. The soul and power behind it is sort of lacking. The quality of it is better in DoW2, though. It's just lacking some soul.


----------



## Golgothas (Sep 28, 2008)

Loli said:


> HELL NO
> 
> Im sorry but with Relic GW have a company that know what they seem to be doing with 40k, DoW1 (except SS) were brilliant games. DoWII (imo not as good as DoW1) was another absolute sucess. Same for Chaos Rising and probably Retubution.
> 
> And everything ive seen for Space Marine looks brilliant too boot. Im sorry 40k is in good hands imo, THQ/Relic are doing a good job. They should carry on with the DoW and Company of Heroes.


You are damning a very good developer to a future that is filled with repetition. If there ever was a thing that can kill a creative spark, it is that. 

My desire is just that they give the Dawn of War series a rest for three or four years to give them time to work on another Homeworld Project - one they've been making quiet noise about for awhile now.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> In truth DoW III's announcement means nothing in the short term. Company of Heroes online is the deciding factor on whether or not it will happen, if it does then DoW II: Retribution will finish off DoW II and then we move onto DoW III. But if CoH Online fails then DoW III dies with it, and DoW II continues on and on.
> 
> And if DoW III is released then it has to have every major race available from the start. Because if its just Space Marines, Orks, Eldar and Chaos then it will fail right there, we need variety... and I need Dark Eldar.


l don't see why if CoH online fails then DoW III will die because as with all things Relic if there is money to be made they will do it,

if they do release DoW III l hate to say it but they will not have all the races at the start they will most likey have 4 to 5 races with 3 of them being the core races (SM, Orks, Eldar) and they others will all come later.


----------

